# little girls castle bed.



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm very interested in building a little girls castle bed, But i'm having problems getting started. I wondered if anyone would be willing to help to come up with a plan. I would like for it to be bunk beds. I really like the one in this pic. any Ideas would be appreciated. I was thinking it could be full size on the bottom and maybe twin on the top to allow for an walkway by the top bunk. I think it should be modular (i.e. able to take it apart to move), but it should bolt together with heavy duty hardware. those are my first thoughts. what do you think.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I think you need a ridiculously large room to accommodate a bed like that. You may also consider ceiling heights though that's not much of a problem with most houses built after 1990 or so.

That said, doing it modularly should be fairly simple. Do the basic bed frame for the top bunk. Slide and stairs can be separate and the bottom bunk could be as well. I like the 90 degree full size on the bottom but if the mattresses are parallel it would still work. Parallel might make it easier to build the top and bottom as modules as well.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think unless you are highly skilled I would make 4 towers as the bed's corners and skip the circular starway and slide.


----------



## chivas89 (Jul 18, 2013)

! Amaizing project! Its awsome nice job!


----------



## alexzobi (May 31, 2013)

if you have the time and money to invest, i wouldn't skip a thing. this would be a great project as it calls on many skills necessary in carpentry. And if you're not that confident in your skills, it would be an excellent learning experience. again, i think it comes down to time and money. make sure you build the bed big enough that she won't have outgrown it by the time you're done


----------



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

I have the time and money, and the skill. The problem i'm having is trying to figure out where to start. Usually when I want to build a project I pretty well have it figured out in my head how to build it. I can't quite get my mind wrapped around this one. I do have some ideas, but figuring out where to start on this one seems to be my problem. With any project that I do I break it up, in my mind into little projects. Then I just chip away at the little projects until i'm done. anyway, I was hoping that maybe someone had made something like this would give me a little insight. I wish I was good at drawing up Plans on the computer, because I think this would be a good project to draw up, at least rough plans on before starting.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

This would be a really great woodworking project.

You do realize that the final product will have a limited lifetime. Little girls grow into teenagers and would be most embarrassed to have such a bed in their room.

George


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

Breaking it into small chunks is the right approach. I'd start with the bed, as that is where she'll be spending the most time. A simple structure, but with attachment points for the castle details. Maybe even a store-bought frame. If you are doing the upper level, resolve that structural support as well. If the castle details can also have some useful functions (like bookshelves, clothes storage, etc.) then each should be easy to plan/add/detail out. 

Good luck with this project. Please post process photos if you can!

4D


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

Pretty darn cool. Lucky little girls.


----------



## Doug21470 (Mar 20, 2011)

That is very, very awesome! Great Job!


----------



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> This would be a really great woodworking project.
> 
> You do realize that the final product will have a limited lifetime. Little girls grow into teenagers and would be most embarrassed to have such a bed in their room.
> 
> George


 Yes I do realize that it will have a limited lifetime for my girls, but everything we buy them has a limited lifetime as far as the usable time. But, the memories that it creates can be priceless. My memories from my childhood are priceless ones, and I think that my girls will remember this for the rest of their lives. I figure that if I build it right, and if I do build it I will build it right, then it will last well beyond my girls and go on to be used by others. My girls are 1 1/2, and 3 years old. I figure they will probably be able to enjoy this until they are ten to twelve years of age. Then we will do something different. But I don't think they would ever forget it.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Your daughters may have limited years the bed will be usable for them but if you build the bed in sections to where it can be broken down and stored perhaps someday their children will make use of it. I built this bed for my daughter and made the panel in the footboard removable so perhaps I could replace it one day with one with her child's name on it. 

As far as constructing the castle bed I would draw up a set of plans. If you just want to build it I would start with the center section as a complete bed that could be used without the towers. It's the only part of it that is predetermined by the size of a twin bed mattress. Also when your children outgrow the towers they could still use the bed. The towers can just be attached with screws later. The towers I would make them come apart in their individual sides as if you were going to pack it in a cardboard box for shipping. That way it will make storage easier.


----------



## creativewood (Aug 2, 2013)

This is so awesome! Might just want to build one my kid once he gets a little bit older.


----------



## Gotspiccoli (Jun 26, 2013)

My Army buddy wants a bed for his boy. I think I am going to mod this design, change the colors and take off those cones on the top. In their place I am going to mount some nerf canons. Thank you sir for the idea!


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm getting ready to build a similar bed, but for both grandkids. I already have several 10' oak 4x4s from industrial pallets along with a bunch of other wood from a boot store that was getting rid of their wooden shelves.

I'm going to start by attaching cross boards to the posts at the top as this will "box" out the center portion. I'm then going to build stairs on the left side. I'm also going to add shelves and storage areas as well.

As for measurements, I measured the wall length and the room height. Then I made a scaled drawing and remeasured a few things to make sure there was adequate head room for not only the kids, but for my wife when she wants to make the bed on top. 

I'll add a desk below along with shelves and possibly drawers as the project progresses.:thumbsup:


----------



## Civilian (Jul 6, 2013)

In response to the OP: I would think of the castle bed assembly as a group of smaller parts that can stand alone, but together they are the castle bed.

So as far as drawing up the castle bed, start by measuring the mattresses that you will use and the room/walls. In your mind think of the space the lower bed needs. Will the castle be located against a wall or in the center of the room? Against a wall will make the back side easier to construct because no one sees the back side of it. Placing the mattresses with the heads over one another, build a box over them that has the structure to support the upper bunk and an adult's weight (to make the bed). To build the box and structure, draw each side of it. ie, the head board side, the foot board side and the the two long sides will have two more drawings. These walls may actually need two drawings of the inside and the outside.

You will also need a drawing for the support structure of the upper bed and walkway. That drawing may have to be two views (one from the top and one from the bottom). The lower bed occupant may not like looking at a bunch of 2 x 4's above. (I think that view would be like a ceiling in an actual castle.)

Then you can start with the towers. Again picture what each side will look like and then draw those views out. (The towers could be built like a kitchen pantry cabinet, assuming they be used for storage). Then do the same for the stairs and the slide. Both of these could be straight items instead of the curves ones shown in the picture. Maybe the curve slide could be purchased. If so, buy that now so you can incorporate its dimensions into your drawings for the height of the upper bunk.

I use AutoCad 2007 for my drawings. But I understand the program from my engineering background. However, the drawings I have written about, can be simple pencil drawings on a pad of graph paper or lined paper. The main thing is to break the areas down into small pieces on paper. Then work area to area making sure they will fit up as you see fit.

Another thing to think about: Maybe some of the areas can be simple to start with and then each item could be reworked with more detail. Example: the towers could be a simple cabinet box with a face frame on them. Later add doors or drawers to them. Maybe a ladder now instead of the stairs. But make it safe for the users.

With all the various people here, there will be as many designs. Good Luck with this project.

Jon


----------

